
Intel’s McAfee Deal: A National Security Nightmare - JangoSteve
http://blogs.forbes.com/firewall/2010/08/20/intels-mcafee-deal-a-national-security-nightmare/
======
thirsteh
All large security vendors have R&D departments in China, Russia and Ukraine--
they're the hotbeds of malware. I don't really see the problem here at all.
The Russian government had the ability to buy McAfee products before (if they
wanted to), too.

------
steve19
Really? With so much of the worlds PCs running Intel hardware Forbes is
worried about a virus scanner company?

~~~
hga
The technology reporting in _Forbes_ , an area they think is very important,
is so wretched that I stopped subscribing to them after a couple or so years.
The usual "if they're this off on something I know well, what about the rest?"

And that was before they provided a platform for one or more of the mindless
pro-SCO Group types.

